# How to make a chicken look good?



## heber_1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello everybody, i need some help from you guys, my mom came out with verry high cholesterol (445) and i would like to cook her alot of chicken but she does'nt like it, how can i make tha chicken look good and eatable?
i would appreciate your help guys. thanx.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

If she doesn't like chicken, why not prepare something else for her? Lean pork tenderloin or some cuts of pork chops might be good. Turkey breast is a good alternative - and you can make a nice, roasted turkey breast with some veggies or salad to go with it. What about vegetables and grains? What does _she_ like?

Shel


----------



## heber_1 (Apr 6, 2007)

is not that she dont like it. it,s just that she is very special eating it, thanx for your help


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, you said "i would like to cook her alot of chicken but she does'nt like it."

Shel


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Heber,

Is she fussy about how the chicken is cooked, as in she likes it crumbed and fried? Or does she like it skin on?

You'll have to loose the skin, and find other ways than frying to cook it.
Grilling (broiling) is good, can use spices like paprika and pepper to give it some colour. Can marinade in lemon, rosemary and a little EVOO (no cholesterol in that) then grill, sprinkle with some parsley to make it prettier. Poaching is ideal, comes out nice n soft.

Try a roulade - gently beat out a boneless (and skinless!) breast or thigh very thin between some cling wrap. Steam some spinach, lay this on top of the chicken, roll up and secure with string/ toothpicks and steam till done. Remove string/ toothpicks and carve into pieces across the roll - looks quite pretty, little swirls of green and white. You can experiment with the filling depending on what she likes, make it even more colourful by using something red.

If she really likes it crumbed, instead of using egg wash use a mild mustard then crumb it, and oven-bake. Use a little EVOO spray on the pan.

And of course lots of steamed veg and salads - mind the dressings!

Good luck - give the pork and turkey a go too, you can substitute them pretty well as above


----------



## heber_1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanx alot. those ideas help alot. thanx


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

My chicken is thawing as I type..lol. I am a high colesterol,heavy person with diabetes. I eat a lot of chicken. When my leg and thigh quarters are thawed I will boil them,about 1 hr.remove from liquid to cool in the colander. I continue to boil liquid by half. I will make chic.and curied noodles,cooking noodles in water with vegies.Part of the chic. I use for curried chic.salad,with low fat mayo and pecans. You can get no fat half n half,nofat sour cream,no fat condensed milk and butter choises like Promise or I can't belive it's not butter light;don't use fat free.The health food stores have soy cheese.experiment to make caserols.I like chicken chili,who would a guess.I have had to make a lot of changes over the past 3 years.My colest.is now normal and my suger is in proper bal. Now use the turkey,pork and fish and go nuts in the kitchen.You might ask MOM for a hand preping the meal.Get her involved as apposed to getting her a meal...good cookin...cookie


----------



## dr. zoidberg (May 22, 2006)

Frederick's of Hollywood comes to mind... maybe some of them eatin' britches..


----------

